# Vid



## Dane Fuller (Dec 12, 2014)

Been absolutely swamped here at the shop the last couple of months. Here's a video of some engraving I did last night and early this morning....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2014)

Now that's just beyond way cool! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got my engraver. Gonna catch up to you. Lol
I have the rotary attachment with mine. Hope to get some instruction reading in sometime soon. And of course some phone calls to Colin. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dude you really need to slow down. At the rate you move you're eventually are gonna make a mistake one slip at that speed and your gonna cut all your fingers off not just one!!!!!! Joking aside COOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2014)

Those look nice! I should do a video or two for my facebook page... Can I ask how many watts you are running with that machine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 12, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Those look nice! I should do a video or two for my facebook page... Can I ask how many watts you are running with that machine?


Thanks, Colin! It's a 50 watt but runs closer to 60. On the wood, I run 70% speed and 100% power. On the stainless, I run 40% speed and 100% power.


----------

